# أخطاء المساح اثناء العمل



## عرفه السيد (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب
قد يكون لاجديد فى المنتدى بتكرار تحميل الاوتو كاد والشروحات الخاصه به وتكرار شروحات التوتال استيشن اعلم صديقى القارئ ان التوتال والاوتوكاد تعليمهم لست كافى بالنسبه للخريجين والمبتدئين ولاكن لابد ان كل انسان بيتعلم من اخطائه واخطاء الغير لذالك ادعوكم لهذه المشاركه لكل خبراء المساحه ان يكتبو عن الاخطاء اللتى هى قد تسبب مشكله او كارثه للمشريع الكبرى التى يعمل بها مهندسين المساحه فلابد من نقل التجربه و المشاكل التى نوجهها اثناء العمل الى غيرنا من الاجيال وطريقه حلها حتى تعم المصلحه للجميع 
فهيا نكتب وتكلم عن الاخطاء التى وقعنا فيها اثناء العمل حتى لا يقع فيها الاخرون اثناء عملهم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
*


----------



## عرفه السيد (21 أبريل 2010)

1- اثناء العمل فى موقع كبير ويعمل به اكثر من جهز واكثر من مساح مثلا ثلاثه او اكثر فلابد من تنظيم العمل قبل البدء فمن الخطاء ان يربط جاز واحد فقط ويعطى احداثيات نقطه او اثنين لكل جهاز ويسلك كل منهم طريق بعيدا عن الاخر فعند تجميع الداتا من الثلاثه اجهزه قد يكون واحد منهم اخطاء فى دخول الاحداثيات فيعمل روتيد للموقع او ييكون عنده اخطاء فى الربط اثناء العمل فمع تكرار نقل النقاط كثيره بتعمل فرقوقات لا تظر الا فى تطابق او اشتراك جهازين فى احدى النقاط عند اذا لا تعلم ايها الذى خطاء وايهما الصحيح لذالك فلابد ان يعمل جهاز واحد فقط بعمل ترافيرس وتوزيع النقاط فى جميع انحاء الموقع والتأكد من قفل النقاط وبعد ذالك يعمل الجهاذين الاخرين على نفس النقاط التى وزعها الجهاز الاول دون نقل 
فهذه كانت احدى المشاكل التى وقعت بها فى احدى المواقع ونأسف للاسطاله​


----------



## abedodeh (21 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء الانتباه الى عمل calbiration (معايرة لاجهزة المساحة المختلفة) مثلا كل 6 شهور للاجهزة الجديدة و 3 شهور للاجزة القديمة فهذه من الاخطاء القاتلة التي لا ينتبه اليها بعض المساحين كذلك عدم العبث باال CONFIGURATION الخاصة بالتوتال ستاشن من الضغط الجوي درجة الحرارة ال scale factor ايضا اذا اخطاء المساح عليه عدم محاولة التستر على خطئه بل اشراك الكادر الفني ممن يعنيهم الامر لتصحيح هذا الخطاء لان الاخطاء المساحية عادة تكتشف في المراحل اللحقة للعمل .... وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## abed22 (21 أبريل 2010)

اثناء العمل في الموقع حصل وان ادخلت احداثيات نقطة المحطة الرئيسية ستيشن و احداثيات نقطة التوجيه وقمت بأخذ اتجاه وتم عملية الرصد وعند تصدير النقاط الى الكمبيوتر وجدت النقاط مقلوبة .


----------



## ahmadj5 (21 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا و مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## africano800 (21 أبريل 2010)

احيي اخي عرفه على فكرة الموضوع الجميله والتي لابد من مشاركة الناس فيها حتى نستطيع على قدر الاستطاع تلافي الاخطاء


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أبريل 2010)

موقع مطلوب منك رفع تفصيلى وشبكيه وكنتور

اولا : اعمل جوب للتفصيلى واشتغل بالشيت عشان الشيت بيكون ادق وافضل من البرزم وعند رفع المبانى لا تقوم برفع شبكيه حيث ان بعض النقاط فى المبانى لا يمكنك رؤيتها لسبب ما فيطر العامل لرفعها من فوق الاسطح او ان يعلو بمستوى الشيت حين اذا بتكون المناسيب ليست فى الاعتبار وارتفعها خطاء ولاكن بتكون احداثيتها صحيحه 
ثانيا: فى اليوم التالى ابدا العمل على رفع الشبكيه فقط فى جوب جديد مع مراعاه المنسوب اثناء الرفع ولا تقوم برفع مبانى بجوارها *وعند عمل الكنتور والشبكيه استخدم نقاط هذا الجوب فقط
هذه كانت احدى مشكلاتى قديما حيث ان نقاط الشبكيه اتلغبطتت مع النقاط المبانى وهذا لا تكتشفه الا عند رؤيه خطوط الكنتور وتم اعاده العمل وفصل النقاط التى كانت على الارض عن النقاط التى كانت على المبانى
حيث لا يقع فيها الاخرون وشكرا​


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أبريل 2010)

من الخطاء اثناء العمل 
اكتشفت ان افقيه الجهاز غير مظبوط فمن الخطاء انك تظبط الافقيه وتستكمل عمل دون ربط فلابد من عمل ربط من جديد واعاده رفع النقاط التى تشك انك رفعتها والجهاز مكنش مظبوط فيها


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أبريل 2010)

اخطاء ارتفاع الجهاز​لا تقوم باخذ ارتفاع الجهز من على سطح الارض اذا كنت مسبت سيخ مرتفع عن الارض فلابد انك تأخذ ارتفاع الجهاز من على السيخ نفسه ولا تاخذه من على سطح الارض لانك عند رفع هذه النقطه كان البرزم فوق السيخ وليس على الارض


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أبريل 2010)

عند حساب كميات الاسفلت فى الطرق
لا تتعامل مع الطريق انه افقى ولاكن خذ فى الاعتبار ميول الطريق ودرجه الانحدار
لان المسافات المائله بتكون اطول من المسافات الافقيه
فلابد من عمل بروفيل لمعرفه طول الطريق الحقيقى


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

مممممممممشششششكككككووورررر


----------



## ali992 (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على ما أفتدنا به 
بارك الله بك و بوالديك و رزقكم و جميع المسلمين الجنة


----------



## albsqlony (26 أبريل 2010)

abed22 قال:


> اثناء العمل في الموقع حصل وان ادخلت احداثيات نقطة المحطة الرئيسية ستيشن و احداثيات نقطة التوجيه وقمت بأخذ اتجاه وتم عملية الرصد وعند تصدير النقاط الى الكمبيوتر وجدت النقاط مقلوبة .


 
بالتأكيد اخى الفاضل انت ادخلت المحطه مكان النقطه الخلفيه وادخلت النقطه الخلفيه مكان المحطه


----------



## عمر اسلام (26 أبريل 2010)

انا شوفت بعض زملائى يفعلون هذا الخطا 
عند اخد الباك سيد
انت لا ترصد البرزم انت ترصد النقطة التى يقف عليها البرزم
لهذا قم برصد اسف البرزم ثم بالحركة الرئسية وجة على البرزم وشوط لكى تحصل توجية زاوية افقية مظبوط

واذا وجد ان كروس الشعارات لا ينطبق مع مركز البرزم
فاعلم ان المياه الافقية بهذا البرزم تالفه وتحاتج الى ظبط


----------



## عرفه السيد (27 أبريل 2010)

ملحوظه فى بعض الاحيان عند دخول الاستيشن مكان الباك سيت عند التأكيد قد تظهر الاحداثيات صحيحه ولاكن يكون المنسوب مختلف فلابد من التأكيد على منسوب النقطه فى الاعتبار ومن الافضل التأكيد على نقطه اخرى قبل البدء فى العمل يعنى استيشن + باكسيت + نقطه ثالثه للتاكيد فقط


----------



## abed22 (27 أبريل 2010)

*كيف احصل على برنامج Trimble Geomatics Office*

لتحويل هذه الاحداثيات 
50 ms1
0 p20.1
23 2112
2 5001
3 1.571
37 226557.391
38 699680.683
39 379.030
62 5002
6 1.580
37 226966.659
38 699489.613
39 385.390
21 334.5827
7 334.5827
8 89.1302
5 1
6 1.580
4 p
37 226966.600
38 699489.637
39 385.206
5 2
6 1.580
4 p
37 226545.149
38 699510.678
39 380.856
5 3
6 1.580
4 p
37 226550.486
38 699502.403
39 381.260
5 4
6 1.580
4 p
37 226562.493
38 699493.539
39 380.859
5 5
6 1.580
4 p
37 226587.253
38 699535.625
39 379.123
5 6
6 1.580
4 p
37 226570.702
38 699513.170
39 379.982
5 7
6 1.580
4 p
37 226573.674
38 699504.916
39 380.300
5 8
6 1.580
4 p
37 226580.949
38 699508.566
39 380.055
5 9
6 1.580
4 p
37 226586.308
38 699520.271
39 379.559
5 10
6 1.580
4 p
37 226590.991
38 699530.251
39 379.154 
الى dxf
حيث ان الرقم 5 = رقم انقطه ورقم6 = ارتفاع البرزم 37-38 = الاحداثياتxy ارتفاع النقطة=39


----------



## عرفه السيد (28 أبريل 2010)

اكتبها على الاكسل بالترتيب x y z ثم استخدم هذا النموزج لكى تنذلها على الاوتوكاد http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186896.html


----------



## abed22 (28 أبريل 2010)

*مع الشكر للاخ عرفه لكن النقاط لدي تتجاوز 500 نقطه*

مع الشكر للاخ عرفه لكن النقاط لدي تتجاوز 500 نقطه وادخالها يحتاج وقت طويل وربما الخطء وارد اثناء ادخال النقاط علما بأني لدي معادلة اكسل ربما تكون اسهل او تعطي نفس النتيجه التي اعطيتني اياها كنت قد انزلتها قديما من الانترنت وهي في المرفقات. مع الشكر 
احتاج برنامج tgo لتغيير الصيغ انزال النقاط dxf ,yxz


----------



## abedodeh (28 أبريل 2010)

الاخ abed22 المحترم لو سمحت كيف ننقل الاحداثيات في الملف المرفق الى الاوتوكاد حيث عملت copy paste ثم الى ال command line ولم تنتقل معي وشكرا


----------



## abed22 (28 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم عند ادخال النقاط في خانة XYZ يجب تظليل البيانات المدخلة مع البيانات المحسوبة والتي تكون بالون الاصفر من رقم 1 وحتى اخر نقطه تم ادخالها ثم عمل COPY لها
افتح الاوتوكاد في Command: Paste تجد جميع النقاط مع ارقامها في الاوتوكاد


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (28 أبريل 2010)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## fahd0oo0 (1 مايو 2010)

عند رفع شارع معين وزالك لاعادة تصميم شكل الطريق والسنتر لين والارصفة والمواقف لابد اولا من 
1_ جولة تفقديه فى الموقع 
2_ رسم اسكتش للموقع وزالك للترقيم على الاسكتش الخاص بالموقع لان بعد زالك لابد من عمل توصيل النقاط المرفوعه وبزالك تكون على دراية كاملة بالنقط المتصله مع بعضها وشكل المبنى او الجزء المرفوع
3_يمكن تلاشى رفع الارصفة وعتب البيوت بالتوتل فى حالة اعادة التصميم كاملان للشارع وشكل الارصفة ويكتفى فقط بحدودو المبانى وزالك لتوفير الوقت والجهد لان من خلال رفع المبانى نستطيع تحديد عرض الشارع فى الاجزاء المختلفه منه


----------



## هانى عطا (1 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك انا خريج جديد ومحتاج نصائحكم وتجاربكم والله ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## عرفه السيد (14 مايو 2010)

عند توقيع الاكسات واعمده المبانى اذا حدث لاقدر الله ان عامود ترحل من مكانه فى احدى الادوار من الصح انك تقوم بتحديد قيمه الاذاحه واتجهها وفى الدور التالى لابد من اذاحه العامود نفس المسافه اللى اترحلت منك فى الدور الاول فلابد من استكمال الخطاء على ماهوه عليه ولا يتم ارجاع العامود الىمكانه الصحيح


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (14 مايو 2010)

أحد اسباب الخطأ المساحى ايضا ومع انه شئ بسيط الا انه يسبب كثير من المشاكل وهو عدم الاهتمام بربط ارجل الجهاز فإذا كانت ارجل الجهاز غير مربوطة بشكل جيد تسبب اختلاف فى الزاويه الافقيه مع اقل لمسه للأرجل وللجهاز ويكون مقدار الخطأ على حسب مسافة التوقيع


----------



## igi2 (14 مايو 2010)

لتفادي كثير من الأخطاء في توقيع الأكسات يجب عليك بعد التوقيع أن تشيك علي المسافات التي تم توقيعها بشريط القياس


----------



## سعد السعدي (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (14 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *​


----------



## عمر اسلام (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا على اهتماكم
بس فى كل المشاركات دى محدش قبلتة مشكلة فى جهاز الجى بى اس 
اية هوة الشغل بية سهل اوى كدة 
ولا محدش عاوز ينقل خبرة فية 
اكيد فى ماشاكل بتقبلنا فى شغل الجى بى اس 
ياريت اى حد بيشتغل علية يقولنا اية المشاكل الى بيقبلها وبيحلها ازى


----------



## elasmer madjid (15 مايو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء ندخل احداثيات عشوائية الى جهاز التوتال ونقوم باخذ الارصدة لكن بعد ادخالها في الاوتوكاد نلاحظ ان النقاط صحيحة لكن بالمقلوب فانا ارى ان ندخل للجهاز احداثياته من ي بي اس وكذلك نقطة التوجيه وانتظر اقتراحا امثلمن الذي وضع


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاءالله والله موضوع شيق وجميل واستفدنا الكثير وننتظر الاكثر من اخوانى الافاضل بارك الله فيهم جميعا .


----------



## مصطفى المساح (15 مايو 2010)

elasmer madjid قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء ندخل احداثيات عشوائية الى جهاز التوتال ونقوم باخذ الارصدة لكن بعد ادخالها في الاوتوكاد نلاحظ ان النقاط صحيحة لكن بالمقلوب فانا ارى ان ندخل للجهاز احداثياته من ي بي اس وكذلك نقطة التوجيه وانتظر اقتراحا امثلمن الذي وضع


 

ماذا تقصد بالاحدثيات العشوائية هل هى احدثيات افتراضية 
لو كنت تعمل هكذة 
افضل ليك تشترى بوصلة 
تفترض احدثيات المحطة الى انت واقف عليها وبعدين توجة على الشمال وتفضرت انة صفر 
وتشتغل 
هتلاقى الرسم مظبوط بس مش فى مكانة تاخدة كوبى وتحطة فى مكان لو تعرف ومتنسان تعملة الين 
علشان ينظبط وبس


----------



## عرفه السيد (16 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم عمرو اسلام 
احنا مش بخله ولاحاجه بس ممكن نكون نسينا التحدث عن الجى بى اس وكويس انك فكرتنا واعلم جيدا ان كل واحد فينا بيعامل ضميرو كويس الحمد لله فى كل شئ 
بلنسبه لموضوعنا لابد ان تجد اخطاء عند اخذ قرائات الاحداثيات بالجى بى اس لانه بيتعامل مع كرويه الارض والجودوسيه فعند رفع نقاط بالجى بى اسى قد تجد فرقا بينها وبين الاحداثايات بالتوتال استيشن يوجد اوبشن فى التوتال اسمه سكيل فاكتورscael factor وغالبا بيكون 999. ثابت بالنسبه لاجزه الجى بى اس الحديثه وفى حاله ان النقاط وجدت بها خطا بعد عمل الاسكيل فاكتور يمكنك ايجاده عن طريق قسمه احدى المسافات بالجى بى اس على نفس المسافه المرفوعه بالتوتال استيشن تساوى الاسكيل فاكتور تدخله للتوتال وان شاء الله هتلاقى النقاط مظبوطه


----------



## عمر اسلام (16 مايو 2010)

متشكر ليك يا باش مهندس عرفه السيد
طب انا هترازل عليك واسئلك شوية اسئلة بسيطة؟
واتمنى ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عليها 
لو كنت فى موقع ومافيش اى نقط معلومة فية وعاوز احط نقط بالجى بى اس
ومافيش وسيلة تصيحيح متاحة 
بمعنى 
مافيش vrs
مافيش نقطة معلومة علشان اشتغل ppkاو rtk
عاوز ارصد نقط اشتغل منها باقى الشغل 
اية هى احسن طريقه للعمل 
وما هى الاشياء الى ممكن تاثر على شغل الجى بى اس 
مثلا كبلات الكهرباء زات الضغط العالى 
بتاثر 
طب تاثيرها بيظهر ازى فى الشغل


----------



## abed22 (16 مايو 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elasmer madjid 

 
_اخواني الاعزاء ندخل احداثيات عشوائية الى جهاز التوتال ونقوم باخذ الارصدة لكن بعد ادخالها في الاوتوكاد نلاحظ ان النقاط صحيحة لكن بالمقلوب فانا ارى ان ندخل للجهاز احداثياته من ي بي اس وكذلك نقطة التوجيه وانتظر اقتراحا امثلمن الذي وضع _

_اخي العزيز _
_عند ادخال احداثيات عشوائية او حقيقية لجهاز التوتال ستيشن وظهرت النقاط مقلوبة فتأكد انك ادخلت الاحداثيات yxz بدل ادخال xyz (اي انك قمت بعكس الاحداثيات ) وقد واجهت هذه المشكلة وكان حلها كما ذكرت لك . مع الشكر_


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 مايو 2010)

اظن اقترح البوصلة كويس 
خصوصا لو كان شغال باحدثيات افتراضية 
كدة كدة الشغل مش هيكون فى مكان ودة مش مشكلة معاك

ومشكلتك فى اتجاة الرسم بس 
يبقى البصلة خير وسيلة 
تحطط استشن 1000 و1000 او اى رقم تانى انت عاوزة 
توجة على الشمال مظبوط 
تصفر الزاوية وتشتغل 
خلى بالك موضوع البوصلة دى تعملة مرة واحدة فى بداية الشغل 
يعنى توجة على الشمال مرة واحدة بس فى بداية الشغل 
ولو فى حد بيساعدك ياخد منك استشنات 
مش يقف هوة كمان ويوجة ما ينفعش 
علشان شغلكم يركب مع بعض 
وفى الاخر تشيل الشغل كلة وتحطة مكانة لو عارف مكانة


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 مايو 2010)

عدد الأقمار الصناعية التي يستطيع الجهاز رؤيتها ؛ فكلما زاد عدد الأقمارزادت الدقة والعكس صحيح ؛ فالمباني والمجالات الكهربائية والمغناطيسية تسبب عدم رؤية الجهاز للأقمار وبالتالي تسبب قطع الإشارة وتسبب الأخطاء في التحديد أو حتي احتمال عدم قدرة الجهاز على تحديد الموقع نهائياً
كدة وضحت اثر كبلات الكهرباء للاخ عمروا 
دة جزئ من مشاركة 
ما هوة الجى بى اس 
للعضو
حارث البدراني


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (19 مايو 2010)

مشكورين الجميع على مشاركتكم 
والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## omar841 (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم تزويدي بقوانين كيفية تصحيح الاخطاء ترافيرس


----------



## mohamed ah (25 أبريل 2011)

هذا هو التفكير السليم جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## علي الدبس (25 أبريل 2011)

*عند حساب كميات الاسفلت فى الطرق
لا تتعامل مع الطريق انه افقى ولاكن خذ فى الاعتبار ميول الطريق ودرجه الانحدار
لان المسافات المائله بتكون اطول من المسافات الافقيه
فلابد من عمل بروفيل لمعرفه طول الطريق الحقيقى.........................هذا الحكي صحيح ميه بالميه لانه واجهنا بأحد المشاريه ...بس خذ بالك لميل الطريه الذي يزيد عن 18% والطول اكثر من 100 متر حتى يظهر الفرق مزبوط..........مع الشكر للموقع الحلو....*​


----------



## الرباطي (20 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abdoz (20 مايو 2011)

شئ بسيط ولكن مهم يجب معاين واستكشاف المكان المراد رفعه او توقيعه قبل تثبيت الجهاز وبداية العمل


----------



## طه المهندس (20 مايو 2011)

*خزاك الله كل خير*


----------

